
Worrydream Refs - razin
http://worrydream.com/refs/
======
panic
Some past HN discussions:

Can Programming Be Liberated From The Von Neumann Style? (John Backus, 1977)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12159792](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12159792)

A Mathematical Theory of Communication (Claude Shannon, 1948)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12079826](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12079826)

Vannevar Bush symposium: Closing Panel (1995)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7457056](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7457056)

Mindstorms: Children, Computers, and Powerful Ideas (Seymour Papert, 1980)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18361665](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18361665)

No Silver Bullet (Fred Brooks, 1986)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20818537](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20818537)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22084137](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22084137)

Opening the Hood of a Word Processor (Alan Kay, 1984)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16352020](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16352020)

The Tyranny of the Clock (Ivan Sutherland, 2012)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11995966](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11995966)

Lucid, the Dataflow Programming Language (William W. Wadge and Edward A.
Ashcroft, 1985)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14233054](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14233054)

Reminiscences of the VLSI Revolution (Lynn Conway, 2012)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18140297](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18140297)

A Personal History of Modeless Text Editing and Cut/Copy-Paste (Larry Tesler,
2012)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20670877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20670877)

Robust Design Through Diversity (Gerald Sussman, 1999)
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9984899](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9984899)

------
thdrdt
I really like to see what [https://dynamicland.org/](https://dynamicland.org/)
is doing at the moment. A team with bright minds, but so little news.

~~~
jf
The team is back in research mode working on the next version of Realtalk

~~~
steveeq1
Do you know when their next open house is going to be? I went over there once,
but it seems to be closed to the public. I subscribed to their newsletter, but
no news.

------
dmux
If you want to download all of the pdfs:

    
    
      wget --no-parent --accept pdf http://worrydream.com/refs/

~~~
ivan_ah
I believe you need a `--recursive --level 1` in there too, so overall:

    
    
        wget --no-parent --accept pdf --recursive --level 1 http://worrydream.com/refs/

------
Jolter
Context please?

~~~
spiralganglion
worrydream.com is the website of Bret Victor, a popular researcher and
proponent of computation as a new kind of dynamic media rather than simply a
substrate for software. He's made a number of influential essays and talks,
and is now working on a project called Dynamicland. His essays often reference
great works of computer science, HCI, electrical engineering, and other
related fields. This directory listing is full of such works.

------
blowski
I posted a link to [https://github.com/papers-we-love/papers-we-
love](https://github.com/papers-we-love/papers-we-love) the other day. In
addition the repo, they run meetups where they discuss the papers.

------
unixhero
Looking forward to the next talk of your perspectives and ideas Bret!

